# Europe trip, 1-2 months



## Imagination_landB (Sep 12, 2012)

Well the title says it all. I'll do a trip in Europe (all of its countries including Russia) for a period of 1 to 2 months and want to know where you guys have been and where would you recommend me to go, places that worth to go and take PICTURES.
I'll take a (almost)universal train pass so I can go everywhere.
Beautiful landscapes, train stations, cities, zoo's, library, castles,nice architecture,bridges,historicals sites, waterfalls,mountains,nice cruises.. as you might understand, everything that makes a nice photo is welcome in suggestions! 
Even if you've never been into the old continent I want your ideas!
I'll bring all my important photo stuff(tripod,remote,8-16sigma,24-70 tamron,50 1.4 sigma,120-300 sigma.canon 60D) so no type of pictures is excluded. 
Thaaank you.


----------



## Gman (Sep 12, 2012)

Barcelona, Genova, Sevile, and Florence Venice if you can put up with thousands of tourists dumped everyday by those obscene cruise liners. Of course one must not forget Rome and finally one's home neck of the woods, Lisbon and nearby Sintra.
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## MarcPool (Sep 12, 2012)

Brugge, Ghent and Brussels in Belgium. Wonderful city’s and the best beer in the world.

Amsterdam, it’s more than the red light district and legal to get high. It’s a beautiful old city. 

In France I would go to Aix en Provance, very nice city. And the Provance is one of the most beautiful areas in Europe. Also go to Bordeaux (wine district, very nice! and Paris (duh)

In the UK don’t just do London, but also go to the Scottish Highlands. 

Iceland, amazing landscapes, not much more and very expensive.


----------



## kentandersen (Sep 12, 2012)

There is alot of places I could recomend.

If you want to see mountains. The highest and most dramatic ones are at the border between France, Switzerland and Italy. You can take a train all the way up to Zermat in Switzerland.

If you are going by car, I would recomend you to take the time to drive the Grossglockner High Alpin Road in Austria. It has an amazing view, and you are driving the car up to around 3000m. It is one of the most specktacular roads in European alps. This is the alps at is best.

I would also recomend Avignon in France. An historical city, where the pope was held in prison for a years and years. There is lots of cheep hotels in that town.

If you like castles, I would recomend you to take a look at the northern alp region. The combination of mountains and castles are definently unbeatable. Schloss Neuschwanstein in Bavarian alps (Füssen), is the model of the Disney castle.

Salzburg is definently one of the most beautiful cities in Europe. There is a reason why every Japanese that are visiting Europe makes a stop there. And, the extreme green grass in "the sound of music" is real. You find it in Salzburg Alps. If you are staying in Europe untill December, Salzburg has a remarkable christmas marked. This is an old fashioned marked, in the old city center.

I would also recomend you to take a look at the north atlantic coast. Both the coast of Schotland and the northern coast of Denmark has some encredible light. If youre budget allow you, I would also recomend the coast of Norway. The combinatioin of some of the longest fjords in the world, ocean and high mountain is amazing. Bergen, in Norway, is by no doubt worth an visit. The west coast train ends there. It has much of the same beauty as Salzburg. Further North in Norway you will find the artic landscape... but to see that will cost you a fortune. If you are not planing to visit Narvik, wich is reachable with train. From there you can go by boat to Lofoten, wich has an unique nature. The beauty of Lofoten is a mixture of high mountain landscape, starting at sea level, the big ocean, lots and lots of small islands, with small fishing villages spread around in the landscape.



Anyhow, every part of Europe has its beauty.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 12, 2012)

Europe isnt a strip mall. You could spend a two months traveling Britain.... its a big place.

But you have to hit Cumbria, England. One of the most beautiful places in the world.




Ulswater, Cumbria, Winter 2010 by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Ulswater, Cumbria, Winter 2010 by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Ulswater Steamer, Cumbria, Winter 2010 by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Hallin Fell, Ulswater, Cumbria, Aug 2012  by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Hallin Fell, Ulswater, Cumbria Aug 2012 by tom_scott88, on Flickr




IMG_4751-Edit by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Ulswater Boat House by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Ullswater May 2012 by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Conison Water Feb 2012 by tom_scott88, on Flickr


----------



## Hillsilly (Sep 12, 2012)

I assume you're ok with the major cities / attraction. Some other interesting places that I've come across: -

Glastonbury Tor, UK - while you're there, check out the Abbey (King Arthurs is buried there) and Chalice Well. If you have a car, Glastonbury is a good base for exploring the region - Stonehenge, Wells, Bath, the coast, Exmoor, Cheddar etc. 

The Red Lion Pub, Avebury - the only pub inside a stone circle

Arbor Low, Peak District, UK - its a stone circle in the middle of some guy's farm.

Nine Ladies Stone Circle, Peak District - very photogenic at sunset. BTW, if you're heading to the Peak District, spend at least one night at Chatsworth House (ie Cavendish Hotel). Girls will be very impressed. In fact, spend a week there - its a good base for exploring the area and there are a lot of interesting and scenic walks, towns etc.

Tintagel, Cornwall, UK - King Arthur used to live there and its got a cool looking post office.

(If you're detecting a King Arthur, Stone circle theme, you're right - I've done several trips searching for the holy grail and my wife is a tarot card reader...) 

The "Jurassic Coast", Uk - just watch out for dinosaurs!

The Abbey at Whitby, UK (and surrounding beaches) - great in the late afternoon.

York - if you like trains, vikings and walled cities, this is the place to be

Take a Boat Cruise on Loch Lomond, Scotland

Glencoe, Scotland

There are a lot of waterfalls in Scotland...

Stirling Castle, Scotland - where you can get a great shot of the Wallace Monument. The staff are very good - If they don't offer, ask them to take your picture in the King / Queen's seat.

Basilica di San Miniato al Monte, Florence - a bit of a walk out of town, but you get a nice view. 

Anywhere in Tuscany

Rome - my favourite place in Europe. If you're even half considering going to Europe and not visiting Rome, slap yourself a few times until you come to your senses.


----------



## pulsiv (Sep 12, 2012)

If you should decide to come to germany, I strongly suggest you visit the so called "saxon switzerland" in eastern germany, close to the czech border. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saxon_Switzerland

the obvious choices would be scotland, norway and maybe tuscany or the alps... 
anyway... have a nice trip!


----------



## Enrico (Sep 12, 2012)

Well, Europe isn't exactly a small place... Im not sure whether I would go once for 2 months or twice for 1 month each and try to divide it into Norther Europe and Southern...

I think you will find that most of the cities, countries etc has alot to offer from a historical point of view. For each city I would do my research and pick carefully. There has been so much going on in Europe the past 2000 years so there's just too many things to see, castles, landscapes, places with an historical impact... 

Ideas:

- "Hurtigrutten" - a 4 day boattrip following the Norweigian coastline, fjords, mountains, ocean

- Rome

- Venice

- Florence

- The Alps

- Stockholm, Sweden, beautiful city with lots of water, archipelago and amazingly good looking women

- Anywhere in Northern Scandinavia to be able to see and capture "the Northern Light"

- Scottish highlands (start in Edinburgh perhaps)

- Paris and perhaps the beaches of Normandy (D-Day you know...)

- Moscow

- Prague and Warzaw

- Croatian archipelago

- Greece, perhaps Athens and then visit some of the nice islands

- Amsterdam

- Barcelona

Good luck, have fun!


----------



## Deva (Sep 12, 2012)

On your Southern leg:

Venice. Totally unique - there's a reason why 20 million tourists go there every year. Stay a night (or two), and see the city without the day trippers. Book a hotel in advance, and make sure it's one on the island and not the mainland.

Florence, for the architecture, especially the Duomo, and the Uffizi gallery.

Rome - the Colosseum, the Capitoline Hill, the Pantheon, and the Vatican is another day in itself. For something different, visit the Catacombs.

After Rome, take the opportunity to slip down to Naples (the underground tunnels in the UNESCO-heritage old city are worth a look-see, especially when they give you a candle to light your way down a 100m tunnel you can only get down sideways...) and see Pompeii and/or Herculaeneum - and take a trip to the top of Vesuvius.

From Naples, take the train to Brindisi, and then the ferry across to Greece (it may be covered by your rail pass). Obviously Athens has the Parthenon, and from there you can catch a ferry out to some of the islands. If you've only got time for one, try Mykonos - a quintessentially Greek town designed to confuse raiding pirates that you'll get totally lost in.

On your Northern leg:
Paris - the Eiffel Tower, the Louvre, Montmartre, Notre Dame, the Arc de Triomphe - photography heaven.

Amsterdam - different architecture again, some great museums (e.g. Rijksmuseum), the Anne Frank house, and all those canals.

Stockholm - the Vasa museum is unique in the world (and Scandinavia's most visited museum). Scandinavians also go in for open-air museums, and I believe Stockholm has one of the oldest.

Edinburgh - the Castle, the Royal Mile, the different culture again.


----------



## kaihp (Sep 12, 2012)

+1 on the Norwegian fjords. Lysefjorden is very accessible from Stavanger with Prekestolen (The preacher's pulpit) and Kjeragbolten among the highlights. Can be done in 1 day. If you're lucky the ferry will stop for watching the basejumpers near Kjeragbolten.
Not so accessible, but quite as beautiful: Geiranger. There's a reason why we're using a Norwegian word for fjords.

If you want to see some spectacular waterfalls, go to Norway as well.

As others say, there are plenty to see in Europe. First decide what you want to focus on, like nature or cities.


----------



## charliewphotos (Sep 12, 2012)

If you're UK leg is only a couple of days, chances are you'll end up in London, if you want nature and wildlife e.t.c and don't want to stray too far from London Richmond Park early in the morning is good for deer/wildlife. If you're looking to go a bit further afield but not too far you should look at the Norfolk Broads, boat trips, scenerey and an impressive array of wildlife and less that 3 hours from the center of London.

If you're staying longer, definietly check out Scotland, Edinburgh is one of the most beautiful cities in the world!


----------



## Imagination_landB (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you all! 
i'm starting to plan the trip, it's gonna be from april trough may, since it's the least expensive season and there's less tourists(even tough I know there will a lot anyway). 
I know this is not a long trip for all Europe but I will choose the places(cities and countries) I will go to (with my girlfriend) by looking where there's more opportunity to take picture and have wonderful memories. So for sure I will miss a lot of stuff, but I want to enjoy every place I will go.


----------



## Deva (Sep 13, 2012)

Given the timing of your trip, you should think about Spain or Italy for Easter - these strongly Catholic countries do some fantastic Easter festivals and parades, which are very photogenic.


----------



## webexpert (Sep 13, 2012)

Don't forget Greece is one of the best places to visit for photographs as well as for vacations. The greek islands like santorini, crete, paros etc offer unique opportunities for photos of landscapes, social themes and architecture. Also in the mainland the city of navpliois fantastic, beautiful vilages like papigo and historical places are also strongly recommended. I would suggest to be in greece during the orthodox easter which is the most important event in the Greek calendar. The weather will be good (sunny and you might be able to swim in the southern parts) and don't forget that the Greeks have a tradition with hospitality. There is less danger for theft, and the costs are much lower compared to the rest of EE (except portugal and ex eastern countries). 
So whatever place you choose we wait for your photos.


----------



## Jotho (Sep 13, 2012)

Didn't see Ireland among tips. Very beautiful and friendly. Spain the same but with fantastic food and wine. Of course Italy. England Scotland of course, Wales Atlantic coast is awesome. Why. not Eastern Europe? Prague! Amywhere in France. Certainly Scandinavia. Stockholm is one of the most beautiful cities in the world. 2 month is impossible to cover Europe as it would also be for USA.


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 13, 2012)

Imagination_landB said:


> Well the title says it all. I'll do a trip in Europe (all of its countries including Russia) for a period of 1 to 2 months and want to know where you guys have been and where would you recommend me to go, places that worth to go and take PICTURES.
> I'll take a (almost)universal train pass so I can go everywhere.
> Beautiful landscapes, train stations, cities, zoo's, library, castles,nice architecture,bridges,historicals sites, waterfalls,mountains,nice cruises.. as you might understand, everything that makes a nice photo is welcome in suggestions!
> Even if you've never been into the old continent I want your ideas!
> ...


if you only have one body i highly recommend getting another if your body fails you dont need to me to tell you how bad that would be on a photography trip.you could always pick one up in europe should that happen though.


----------



## stephan00 (Sep 13, 2012)

If you're already passing through Austria, visit the Salzkammergut (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salzkammergut), especially Hallstatt (not for nothing did they build a 1:1 copy in China). Naturally I would be tempted to suggest Vienna (Salzburg has already been mentioned), but to be honest, any of the towns from the times of the old monarchy is definitely worth visiting: Vienna, Budapest, Bratislava, Prague, Triest,


----------



## 7enderbender (Sep 13, 2012)

Imagination_landB said:


> Well the title says it all. I'll do a trip in Europe (all of its countries including Russia) for a period of 1 to 2 months and want to know where you guys have been and where would you recommend me to go, places that worth to go and take PICTURES.
> I'll take a (almost)universal train pass so I can go everywhere.
> Beautiful landscapes, train stations, cities, zoo's, library, castles,nice architecture,bridges,historicals sites, waterfalls,mountains,nice cruises.. as you might understand, everything that makes a nice photo is welcome in suggestions!
> Even if you've never been into the old continent I want your ideas!
> ...




While 4-8 weeks seems like a long period of time you are looking at decent size continent that probably couldn't be more diverse. It's kind of the same question that you get from Europeans traveling to the US. They often do the same thing where they either drive cross country (without much time to actually see and experience much) or criss cross from coast to coast to check of the stereotypical tourist attractions from their list.

If that's what you want people have given you the list already. And I'm not saying that Paris and Zermatt aren't worth visiting. Quite to the contrary. Only I would stick to 2, maybe 3 places that really interest you and get to know them better and beyond recreating the pictures and mental images that you already find at your local travel agent or on "Rick Steve's Europe" show.

To me traveling has always been about learning how places tick and where they're coming from. And I personally have a thing for putting things into historical contexts to understand the world a bit better. The one time I did one of those "20 countries in 10 days" undertakings with two very good friends we actually followed the path of one of the crusades with the added bonus of one of the friends being quite the expert on this subject. Not that the local food, drink and girls were dismissed along the way...Those were the days... 

And I would stick to the 50 and the 24-70 and leave the rest at home.

Favorite places, some obvious, others maybe not so much:

Zermatt, Switzerland
Saas Fee, Switzerland
Florence
Paris
London and many towns along the Southern England shore
Delft, Netherlands
Amsterdam and towns along the Northern Shore
Hamburg, Germany
Cologne, Germany
Munster, Germany
Ploen lake region, Germany
Some of the smaller, less known islands of the coast of Athens
Istanbul


----------



## vlim (Sep 13, 2012)

In France "château de la Loire" like Chambord and Chenonceau, the Alps, Mont Saint Michel, Beauval zoo (in the top ten of the Times magazine), Paris of course and so many other places !


----------



## Imagination_landB (Sep 14, 2012)

7enderbender said:


> While 4-8 weeks seems like a long period of time you are looking at decent size continent that probably couldn't be more diverse. It's kind of the same question that you get from Europeans traveling to the US. They often do the same thing where they either drive cross country (without much time to actually see and experience much) or criss cross from coast to coast to check of the stereotypical tourist attractions from their list.
> 
> If that's what you want people have given you the list already. And I'm not saying that Paris and Zermatt aren't worth visiting. Quite to the contrary. Only I would stick to 2, maybe 3 places that really interest you and get to know them better and beyond recreating the pictures and mental images that you already find at your local travel agent or on "Rick Steve's Europe" show.
> 
> ...


I understand what you mean but, i'm only 20 and will be 21 when I'll star the trip so I will have a looooot of time (I hope so haha) to do it again.. I'll try to choose maybe 10-15(max) places with my Girlfriend to have enough time enjoying it. And for the gear, I'll bring the 8-16 because of the unique perspective it can achieve,for landscapes I'll do some panos with the 24-70, and the 120-300 is a Huge lens I know, but considering the 24-70 as my second longuest focal, I can't not bring the 120-300 because if I miss some long shots, i'll be a little mad at myself


----------



## Imagination_landB (Sep 14, 2012)

vlim said:


> In France "château de la Loire" like Chambord and Chenonceau, the Alps, Mont Saint Michel, Beauval zoo (in the top ten of the Times magazine), Paris of course and so many other places !


I won't miss the chance to see this for sure (i'm french canadiand(Quebec) so speaking french will please me )


----------



## robbymack (Sep 14, 2012)

My personal favorites in Europe: Scotland (particularly the highlands) and Budapest


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Sep 14, 2012)

7enderbender said:


> Imagination_landB said:
> 
> 
> > Well the title says it all. I'll do a trip in Europe (all of its countries including Russia) for a period of 1 to 2 months and want to know where you guys have been and where would you recommend me to go, places that worth to go and take PICTURES.
> ...



I think you mean Münster not Munster? Or do you refer to the German Tank museum ?


----------



## xps (Sep 14, 2012)

pulsiv said:


> If you should decide to come to germany, I strongly suggest you visit the so called "saxon switzerland" in eastern germany, close to the czech border. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saxon_Switzerland


+1


----------



## xps (Sep 14, 2012)

stephan00 said:


> If you're already passing through Austria, visit the Salzkammergut (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salzkammergut), especially Hallstatt (not for nothing did they build a 1:1 copy in China). Naturally I would be tempted to suggest Vienna (Salzburg has already been mentioned), but to be honest, any of the towns from the times of the old monarchy is definitely worth visiting: Vienna, Budapest, Bratislava, Prague, Triest,


+1


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 14, 2012)

Somehow I didn't see Lisbon nor Evora in Portugal being mentioned before. Both cities are definitely worth a visit, especially the latter, because it is in a region specializing in producing some fine wines and there is also good food in abundance. I recommend eating those typical cheeses and fish.

Speaking of cheese, in Switzerland places like Zurich and Montreux are also worth a visit.


----------



## CanNotYet (Sep 14, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Heritage_Site


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 14, 2012)

Why did you link to the world heritage sites? Many of these are not in Europe, so what's the point?


----------



## Imagination_landB (Sep 14, 2012)

CanNotYet said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Heritage_Site


haha thank you but I already have a giant size book of unesco world heritage


----------



## xps (Sep 14, 2012)

Don´t miss the Dolomites in South Tyrol.

Worth visiting.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolomites


----------



## 7enderbender (Sep 14, 2012)

Timothy_Bruce said:


> I think you mean Münster not Munster? Or do you refer to the German Tank museum ?



"Münster" indeed. I was coming again from the historic perspective. It's not only pretty there but it's one of those places where you can learn what our modern Western civilization is founded on - and why we stopped (usually) setting other peoples' embassies on fire because somebody supposedly said the wrong thing half a world away.

Maybe nothing that other folks want to spoil their vacation time with though. High geek factor in that regard. But pretty no matter what.


----------



## 7enderbender (Sep 14, 2012)

xps said:


> Don´t miss the Dolomites in South Tyrol.
> 
> Worth visiting.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolomites



+1 

Fantastic food and wine also.


----------



## Imagination_landB (Sep 16, 2012)

C'mon guys I want more suggestions!


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 16, 2012)

I advise to concentrate on one region or one theme, so as to have sufficient time at hand to appreciate local culture and sights. You would do best to define what you are looking for and then to spend some time in those areas best matching your target interest.

For example you could go for a grand tour of the Alpine region combining Southern Germany, the Alsace region in France and Switzerland, Austria (Salzburg has been mentioned, but this is not the only beautiful spot there), the Dolomites in Northern Italy and Venice and then you can add a trip to Rome and Tuscany, which is already a pretty dense program squeezing in a lot of stuff in just two months.

As an alternative you can also define one common theme, such as visiting only larger cities such as St. Petersburg, Moscow, Vienna, Berlin, London, Dublin, Paris, Rome, Barcelona, Madrid, Lisbon, ...


----------



## Jotho (Sep 16, 2012)

After thinking more closely on this I think you shouldbjust check out tripadvisor. Search Europe and you'll be fine. Many Americans doesn't realize or appreciate the complexity of Europe. It's imposaible to try to cover ths continent in two months. Too many thing to see and pleease also remember that our history stretches further back than 200 years.


----------



## Imagination_landB (Sep 16, 2012)

haha, if only you knew how its killing me not being able to live there and have all this near me, here everything looks the same except west canadian/american coast(and south american). I love history so much and the europeen continent is full of it. Right now im young enough to consider going there more than once so split the thing I want to see and do into many travels. i just want to know peoples opinion about whats worth to see the most to help me making some choices, theres already some places that i<m sre to go but if theres something super interesting near, i dont want to miss it! ive made my homeworks on internet and reading books like 1000 places you have to see before you die etc.. but its still worth asking and have real life advices 
(sorry for the grammar mistakes english aint my native language)


----------



## Jotho (Sep 16, 2012)

Imagination_landB said:


> haha, if only you knew how its killing me not being able to live there and have all this near me, here everything looks the same except west canadian/american coast(and south american). I love history so much and the europeen continent is full of it. Right now im young enough to consider going there more than once so split the thing I want to see and do into many travels. i just want to know peoples opinion about whats worth to see the most to help me making some choices, theres already some places that i<m sre to go but if theres something super interesting near, i dont want to miss it! ive made my homeworks on internet and reading books like 1000 places you have to see before you die etc.. but its still worth asking and have real life advices
> (sorry for the grammar mistakes english aint my native language)


Well Ive onluy een to U S a few times and from whar Ive seen myself and everything else on TV and on the web I think there's plenty to see. I think you should follow previous poster and focus on a region. This time of year go for Italy and Spain. Spring, go for UK and Scandinavia. Germany anytime. Paris is always perfect. Do you enjoy food and wine? If so southern Europe can never be wrong. WW history, there's plenty. Older history even more. You will find that almost every region and country has played an important part of European history at some stage.


----------



## AJ (Sep 28, 2012)

I did a six-week Eurail trip when I was 22. That was back in 1992 :-[

Some suggestions and learnings:
- Trains tend to take you from inner city to inner city. Be sure to go see some of the countryside as well. I suggest alternating between cities and countryside.
- If you go in summer then head north. If you go in off-season then head towards the Mediterranean.
- Bring the 8-16 and 24-70 and leave the 120-300 at home. Seriously that thing will be like hauling a boat anchor. If you want telephoto consider picking up a 55-250.


----------



## Wiki Tango (Sep 28, 2012)

: maybe I missed it (except Münster and the Alps) but did anyone mention Germany?

Are you planning for Germany, too?

Any special interests except usual tourist's targets?

And one more question: what time do you plan to travel? Summer 2013??


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 28, 2012)

Jotho said:


> Many Americans doesn't realize or appreciate the complexity of Europe.



Indeed... I recently heard the rumor that Europe isn't even a county!



Imagination_landB said:


> Beautiful landscapes, train stations, cities, zoo's, library, castles,nice architecture,bridges,historicals sites, waterfalls,mountains,nice cruises.. as you might understand, everything that makes a nice photo is welcome in suggestions!.



My top city list I'd go to for pictures: Paris, Rome, maybe London - it's obvious, but it's really the correct choice. The problem is that you have to stay in every city at least one month to get to know the atmosphere, but that contradicts having a train ticket. But since these cities are so densely packed with attraction's it's great to wear down your shutter. I live in Berlin, but in comparison it pales for photo-shooting. London might be an obvious choice because the people there are said to speak some kind of English dialect :->



pulsiv said:


> If you should decide to come to germany, I strongly suggest you visit the so called "saxon switzerland"


... another +1, that's really beautiful and surprisingly not that commercial yet. You can visit the czech side, too, it border runs right though the national park.

And for nice rural shots go to or through southwestern Germany (the part with the castles and medieval city cores ). And Neuschwanstein sure is worth a shot, though the crowd reaches around the block: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuschwanstein_Castle ... but really nice countryside around southern Bavaria and the Alpes.



AJ said:


> Be sure to go see some of the countryside as well.



But if you visit other parts of eastern Germany and meet people with spanking short hair cuts who don't seem overly happy to see foreigners, be sure not to mention you're from the side that won the war (also see John Cleese in Fawlty Towers on this: "Don't mention the war ). 

As a general advice I'd say stay clear from everything that's in the leaflet "Europe's culture in one week" like Salzburg, it's crowded, expensive and imho generally unpleasant. Another thing: If you should go to Berlin don't play the game "Under which of these three matchboxes is the ball?" while someone else streals your photo equipment, this is really a problem atm here :-o


----------



## unfocused (Sep 28, 2012)

I can't resist playing along. These are the places I've visited so far. Hope to do many, many more:

Provence: went last fall. In a fairly small area you get incredible variety. Started in Nice (coast), then to Canyon du Verdon (nature), St. Remy de Provence (smallish town, Van Gogh and Roman sites, people actually live here, although it is a tourist town); Arles and Avignon and Pont du Gard (real history, unlike here in the U.S. Just walking around the amphitheater in Arles and knowing that people used to walk those same hallways to watch gladiators fight to the death is pretty mindblowing) The Camargue (an entire ecosystem unlike anywhere else in the region); Wine country, etc. etc. So much in so little area. I could spend a year there.

Austria: Been there twice. Innsbruck, Salzburg, Vienna. You feel like you are in a fairy tale in Innsbruck. Vienna a very friendly, walkable major city;

Crete: Wonderful in the small towns, sitting in the open cafes. Greeks love people, food and parties. Socially, nothing seems to start before 9 p.m. I think the whole island survives on about two hours of sleep a night; Minoan Crete was Greece before there was a Greece. 

Kiev: One of the most "foreign" cities I've ever been to. Been there three or four times. Would go back in a minute. Imagine if, a couple times a week in the summer, Chicago shut off all traffic on Michigan Avenue and everyone came out to talk, sing, walk and party. That happens in Kiev. I will always remember going to St. Sophia's and having a friend show me graffiti carved into the wooden columns written in languages that no longer even exist. 

My advice: Don't try to do a "grand tour." Pick a region or two you are most interested in and spend some quality time there. Then do that every year or two for the rest of your life. That's my goal.


----------



## pp77 (Sep 28, 2012)

When you are planing to do your trip in April & May, I would at least recommend you start your trip in the southern European countries. You may be lucky and have some nice and warm days north of the Alps, but you have almost a guarantee for this south of it. If you want to go north, go as late as you can. You might want to think about skipping Russia, it is a really long trip, you need a visa and especially cities like Moscow are everything but safe. 

Just another comment, generally speaking, the further north you are, the better, the more comfortable and the more on time are the trains...

I also want to through in some places with good potential motives, which have not yet been mentioned:
Alhambra (Grenada), Cinque Terre, Barcelona, Rome (be aware of the pickpockets there!!), Smögen, Kopenhagen, Munich, Vienna, Budapest, Carcasonne, Hohenzollern Castle, Strasbourg, Montepellier, Plitvice Lakes National Park, Lake of Constance


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 28, 2012)

Many great suggestions and ideas...I'll add a few of mine from my travels in Europe. 

Of course, all the great cities: London, Edinburgh, Paris, Amsterdam, Brussels, Copenhagen, Rome, Venice, Florence, etc.

England: Bath (and the roman ruins), Cotswold area, Kew Gardens outside London
France: Nice and Monaco, Provence
Holland: Keukenhof Gardens,Lisse (world's largest flower garden, especially tulips) 
Germany: Heidelberg (castle ruins), Rothenburg ob der Tauber (medieval walled town), Baden-Baden, Black Forest, Berchtesgaden, Garmisch and the Zugspitze, Nuremberg, Munich
Switzerland: Lucerne, Interlaken and the Jungfrau region (Grindelwald, Lauterbrunnen, Wengen, Murren, Trummelbach Falls)
Austria: Salzberg, Innsbruck
Italy: Tuscany, Pisa, Sorrento and the Amalfi coast and Capri, Lake Como area

No matter where you go, enjoy yourselves and have a great time. Be safe and watch out for pick pockets, etc. Please let us know how it all went and post some of your photos when you get back. 8)


----------



## Patrick (Sep 28, 2012)

I see only one mention of Ireland in the replies so far  but if you find yourself in Western Europe I'd suggest a trip to the West of Ireland :- Counties Kerry, Clare and Galway are magical places with great scenery, wonderful heritage and the friendliest people you are likely to meet anywhere. I'd also recommend a trip to the Highlands of Scotland and the Lake District in England if you are into landscapes (mountains/lochs and lakes respectively) - it's all good!
Don't forget that the European Union has a population of over 300 million people comprises 27 different nations and has 23 official languages! A working knowledge of English and a little French, German and/or Spanish will get you through 95% of all conversations (over 50% of people in the EU speak English as a 1st or 2nd language).
Most of all have fun and a memorable holiday.


----------



## marekjoz (Sep 29, 2012)

Except other smart ideas already mentioned, I'd also suggest you go to Norway - very beaufitul fjords, although now, in Autumn there is already a little bit cold. I think you should also get to Amsterdam, it's really an entertaining city 

I'd also suggest you visit some "new" EU, post soviet countries, like Poland, Czech Republic, Hungary, etc. 
Poland - Cracow (very beautiful city, Auschwitz - sad but leaving an "imagination" why never more)
Czech Republic - Prague, Hungary - Budapest - beautiful cities to remember long after

Not EU but interesting either in cultural or geographical way - Ukraine (Kiev, Crimea), Croatia and other post Yugoslavia countries (Bosnia, Serbia, Montenegro)

You will be really surprised how diversed is Europe in comparison to US or Canada, where you live. You can travel only like 300 km (metric system everywhere here except Great Britain) and drive through 4 countries, all very different in language, culture and landscapes and still, although Euro is almost everywhere here, you should also remember, that there are still local currencies in several countries. Check the currencies before and plan your trip wisely, also considering when and how exchange your money not to loose too much on it because it is better in many places and countries to pay rather with paper/coin money, than plastic, especially when the primary currency on your credit card are Canadian dollars. BTW - rather VISA and Mastercard only, other credit/debt cards are rather rare (also in cashmachines) and cheques are useless here.

You are lucky, that you are French native, as France is the most difficult country in Europe to communicate in English


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 29, 2012)

Patrick said:


> A working knowledge of English and a little French, German and/or Spanish will get you through 95% of all conversations (over 50% of people in the EU speak English as a 1st or 2nd language).



That might be true for the cities and surrounding areas, but in my experience once you get to the countryside very few people actually speak a second language. Example: Every Italian I've ever met says Italians speak some English, but once you really try to talk to them their knowledge often is extremely limited, and once you go to southern Italy there are absolutely no English speaking people left... when I was in Italy it was like being on Mars, I felt completely alien with my German & English skills.


----------



## Imagination_landB (Sep 29, 2012)

Patrick said:


> Don't forget that the European Union has a population of over 300 million people comprises 27 different nations and has 23 official languages! A working knowledge of English and a little French, German and/or Spanish will get you through 95% of all conversations (over 50% of people in the EU speak English as a 1st or 2nd language).
> Most of all have fun and a memorable holiday.


Haha yes i'm aware of that i'm bilingual(french and english) and will be able to speak un poquito spanish


----------



## AmbientLight (Oct 1, 2012)

Some general regional language tips as far as I can tell:
English is usually spoken by many locals in Northern and Central Europe, less so in Italy and France or Russia. Especially in Russia you better speak Russian or get an interpreter.

For whatever reason Italians often speak French as a preferred second language, less often English. If you know some Spanish or Portuguese or French, you should be able to make do, if perhaps only in a special way: Speaking to others without any problems despite not understanding each other's languages. If anyone, then Italians are perfectly capable of that.

Disclaimer: Please be aware that personal findings may differ wildly from the statements provided here. This is just my personal view and I had to resort to some generalization, which is always problematic.


----------



## albron00 (Oct 1, 2012)

This summer I spent some time in Lviv (Ukraine)
Must go. 
It is pretty old city (~1000 years old) with great architecture, nice people and good and inexpensive restaurants.


----------



## willis (Oct 1, 2012)

Also Estonia would be one nice old place to be checked.


----------



## AmbientLight (Oct 3, 2012)

You can throw in Latvia and Lithuania with the same recommendation. These places have a special old European charme, which is perhaps surprisingly to be found preserved here rather than at other places.


----------



## RobertG. (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi, in early April most of central and northern Europe is still in the middle of spring. So there are lots of spring flowers but the trees and fields are still bare. The weather is also very unstable and temps vary between 5 and 15°C mainly. In April southern Europe is best. In May I would go north to central Europe. e.g. The Netherlands or Germany. Now the fields are green and yellow (flowering rapeseed). The forests show wonderful fresh green. Central Europe looks best mid to end of May. I'm German, so I know the region quite well.

Best would be to choose a region, e.g. Iberian Peninsula, for 3-4 weeks and then move on to next. In the larger countries you can also spend the whole 2 months and experience the endless old towns andancient villages. 

I would start in southern Spain / Portugal / Italy, then go through southern France to either Belgium and The Netherlands / Ireland and GB / southern and east Germany. From north or northeast Germany southern Scandinavia (Danmark and southern Norway or Sweden) is easy and fast to reach, even by train.


----------



## picturesbyme (Oct 7, 2012)

There is another country - in the middle with a lot of flavors for every age, taste.

2 vid. here, but it worth a bit more research 

http://youtu.be/vSkuOy5iVP4

http://youtu.be/qS4nrcm3KqY


----------



## stephan00 (Oct 27, 2012)

Just as a P.S. on my recommendation of the Salzkammergut: I recently spent three days there in order to take some pictures, in case you want to have a look: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631863274949/ . So bring a good (u)wa (I used the 24 L II and the 14 mm Walimex aka Samyang), and prepare for about 33% chance of rain ;-) Oh: and I skipped most of the mountains on purpose, but those panoramas can be breathtaking.

Also second the above recommendation of Hungary: if you look at the map of Europe, you'll find Vienna, Budapest and Bratislava rather close together, and these three cities should provide you with more than enough churchs, monuments, parks, statues, museums, etc. for many years


----------



## chasn (Oct 27, 2012)

what about some sort of theme to your travels? What are you/your girlfriend interested in? Is it rugged scenery or history or museums or battlefields or mountains or whatever. Or food.....As other posters have indicated there is a huge amount to see so you need something to help you narrow it down - might as well be something you are interested in. Just a thought.


----------



## Imagination_landB (Oct 27, 2012)

We're interested in pretty much everything except wine/food/nightclub tourism. I want beautiful landscapes, architecture...


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 27, 2012)

Your opening statement mentioned you were interested in everything, including zoos (which is my particular photo interest). If you like cats, the best wild cat facility in the world by far is Le Parc Des Felins in Nesle, France. It is about an hour east of Paris. They have 26 species of cats (plus numerous subspecies) in huge natural enclosures. The lion and tiger exhibits (of which there are multiple) are between 1-2 acres each.

The best zoo in England, if you happen to be in the area, is Chester Zoo. The town of Chester is also somewhat photogenic and has an ancient Roman wall that you can walk along.

I have not been to Berlin Zoo, but it is reported to have the most diverse animal collection in the world (although quality of enclosures seems to not be top notch).


----------

